# music of ccoppte ritess christiaan from egypt



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My sister had an egyptian copte rites teacher, i know there are christian in egypt, so did they produce particulary interressant music durrring medieval time?

:tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Wouldn't know about medieval times. But this sounds pretty medieval:






It's also somewhat reminiscent of the music of the Ethiopian Orthodox church.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

>ccoppte ritess christiaan
what the hell does that mean?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

zelenka said:


> >ccoppte ritess christiaan
> what the hell does that mean?


He is referring, I think, to the Coptic Church in Egypt.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Of course he is
- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coptic_music

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Girgis_El_Batanouny


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zelenka said:


> >ccoppte ritess christiaan
> what the hell does that mean?


If you read carefully it was not about hell .


----------

